# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Nantucket, Martha's Vineyard, Cape Cod Travel Forum >  >  its finally time....

## MIke R

and it starts tomorrow...

----------


## Peter NJ

safe travels

----------


## Rosemary

"The boys are back in town...!"

----------


## MIke R

> "The boys are back in town...!"



  :thumb up:   :thumb up:   :thumb up:   :thumb up:  


I'll hear that song more than once tomorrow

----------


## Rosemary

Enjoy, enjoy, enjoy!!!  We hope to be out your way on the boat in a week or so, post college graduation of our youngest.

----------


## MIke R

please let me know....I can get you a mooring if you need it

----------


## amyb

Congratulations Rosemary. Well done!!  All done?

----------


## Rosemary

Thank you Amy and Mike!  Done for the moment, and she has an interesting job, with benefits, which allows for classes at Yale, as well.

----------


## sbhlvr

we'll be heading down tonight. might head up to P-town on Sunday before the 'Comber

----------


## MIke R

gotcha.....here now....finally unpacked

had an outrageous lunch at PB Boulangerie/Bistro

----------


## Peter NJ

as crumby there as it is here?

----------


## andynap

I am so tempted-  :p

----------


## Peter NJ

go ahead...im b crazy today. :)

----------


## MIke R

no....fog bank all around us offshore on ocan and bay side but sunny over land....rain tonight....fog  in the morning then beautiful throughout

----------


## Rosemary

PB Boulangerie is opening another venue in Falmouth.

----------


## MIke R

really???...wow....they ve certainly done well in Wellfleet....stuff is as good as anything in SBH

----------


## Rosemary

I read it on Chowhound.  And their stuff is wonderful.

----------


## MIke R

good for Falmouth.....

their stuff is _too_ good...by that I mean I hate that I cant get near the place in peak season unless I have a lot of time to spare...which i typically don't....

and I hear the restaurant for dinner is outstanding...classic French dishes

I'll be able to hit it in the morning but that will be it for me .....over the weekend?..no chance

----------


## sbhlvr

perhaps we will bring you a goodie bag...

----------


## MIke R

> perhaps we will bring you a goodie bag...




 :cool:   :cool:

----------


## katva

> PB Boulangerie is opening another venue in Falmouth.



Hooray!!!  I'll be in Falmouth Thursday, and have been wondering where to eat  :)

----------


## MIke R

not open yet.....but you can hit the one in Wellfleet on your way out...or the next morning

http://www.capecodmagazine.com/Cape-...10/Dream-Team/

----------


## katva

K.  Thanks!   I also read about a place called Glass Onion......sounds good.   Regardless,  i'll be fine and happy  :)

----------

